# Tailgating with Fatties



## pi guy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm fairly new here and have never made fatties, but (obviously) want to try!  I have a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker and want to make a big fattie or fatties for a tailgate in a few weeks.  I'll probably try a few different types.

Anyways, is there a good way to make them the day before (or ahead of time), then take them to the tailgate and reheat them easily on a portable grill, without them tasting nasty?


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 3, 2015)

I learned quick I wouldv'e been better off making several instead of bigger fatties, just for ease in handling alone. Also, I haven't yet tried to reheat one yet, but I assume it'll do fine if its done in an oven or grill. I can see any cheese melting quick and making a mess.


----------



## pi guy (Nov 3, 2015)

greasemonger said:


> I learned quick I wouldv'e been better off making several instead of bigger fatties, just for ease in handling alone. Also, I haven't yet tried to reheat one yet, but I assume it'll do fine if its done in an oven or grill. I can see any cheese melting quick and making a mess.


Thanks for the advice greasemonger.  I was thinking of smaller multiple fatties.  The cheese issue could be a problem.  I was hoping to make a pizza fattie with lots of mozzarella.  May have to re-think this a bit.


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 3, 2015)

Well or just maybe use foil under them when reheating and keep the grill cool till theyre warmed up enough to eat. Depending on your tailgating plans, mine only took 3.5 hrs to smoke. Id imagine if you had the time before the game you could smoke em, then try to keep em warm.


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 3, 2015)

I just thawed and reheated a part of a pizza style fattie I made Sunday. I nuked it for 7minutes low power, then gave it a few min in the oven at 400. Not runny at all and actually very good. Id bet you'll be fine reheating on the grill. Esp if you dont cut em before you reheat


----------



## pi guy (Nov 3, 2015)

greasemonger said:


> I just thawed and reheated a part of a pizza style fattie I made Sunday. I nuked it for 7minutes low power, then gave it a few min in the oven at 400. Not runny at all and actually very good. Id bet you'll be fine reheating on the grill. Esp if you dont cut em before you reheat


Good to know.  I'm going to make a few this weekend and put one "away" whole (probably freeze it) and try to re-heat it on Sunday or Monday on the portable grill to see what I need to do.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2015)

We precook fatties, meatloaf, etc all the time. Some we keep whole, others we slice into individual servings, vac pac and freeze. Reheat right in the vac pac bag if you want. This is one of the fatties I freeze in sliced form:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/228022/hes-loco-redux


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 5, 2015)

Reheating in simmering water in a vac bag is the easiest and most effective reheating method. If you have to reheat it on the grill I would wrap it in foil and reheat it slowly on indirect heat. It will take a while to get from fridge temp to eating temp that way but you don't want to heat it too fast and melt the cheese out.

If at all possible I would prep them all the night before and smoke them that day. You can smoke them at 250 and get them done in three hours or less.


----------



## kovaku (Nov 6, 2015)

I personally make around 12 fatties when I make some.  I usually use jalapenos and cream cheese for filling.  I have had good results with freezing and reheating in the oven until warm.


----------

